# Tips on buying a R33 GTR



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Good afternoon,

First off, my name is Jay, im 27 and currently live in the Highlands of Scotland :wavey:

Im looking at buying my first GTR and am looking for guidance, hints and tips from you guys at what to look for when viewing a possible purchase.

My intended use of the car would be occasional weekend pleasure use as I work away for my company for a few weeks at a time, sometimes longer.

My preferance would be to a Midnight Purple or white R33 GTR. 
Given my situation that limits the use the car would get for myself im somewhat undecided whether to go for a completly standard one or a mild HP (500hp)

From the research Ive being doing it seems many people start out standard and then get `hooked` and seek more performance. This sways me to go for something more tuned as I will no doubt get biten as I did with my previous cars :thumbsup:

I seen a completly stock 33 in MP come up on SVA Imports website and wondered if anyone has had any dealings with these guys in the past?

Any information you can throw my way in regards to buying a 33 would be greatly appreciated.

Regards, Jay


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Buy a 32


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Buy the car which fits your needs.

Personally I'd want one with a rebuild. If you think it's likely that you'll want more than stock outputs buy as close to your ideal as possible. only buy a car with work done by a reputable specialist with full documentation. Ideally contact the specialist who did the work and confirm what was done and when.


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Cris said:


> Buy the car which fits your needs.
> 
> Personally I'd want one with a rebuild. If you think it's likely that you'll want more than stock outputs buy as close to your ideal as possible. only buy a car with work done by a reputable specialist with full documentation. Ideally contact the specialist who did the work and confirm what was done and when.


Good advice Chris, but still say a 32.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

If you look on the GTROC website there is an R33 GT-R modifying guide which you could find useful in purchasing an R33. Japanese Performance magazine in their back issues also do a good buying guide as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks! That guide was real useful and a good read. Well if im hounest im no doubt going to want to tinker and extract more power so looks like im best off going with something that is already tuned and preferably rebuilt by a reputable tuner as you mentioned. The price diffrence between stock and say 500hp isnt that much really I guess when you concider how many ££££ went into getting it to that level.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Take a good look at the strut tops. Nissan didn't put much in the way of seam sealer on these and they rot very badly on 33's and 34's. Some shockingly bodged plate repairs on some. 

I'd be looking for a clean shell first and foremost.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Condition determines the price for these cars mainly.

Midnight Purple tends to hold a Premium.

If you are intending to modify, then buy a clean Stage 2 car around 500-600 bhp.

It will save you a lot of money, after you add up, Engine, ECU, Uprated Turbos, Twin Plate Clutch etc.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I've never seen anyone on here have a good word to say about SVA Imports to be honest. Do a search on them to see what people's view of them is. That's not to say the car won't be any good but, as a company, they don't seem very well thought of.


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

I Googled SVA and got alot of what seems to be poor customer service and aftersales service around 2010/11. That alone cant determine the state of a car but no-one should be treated that way especially when that customer is spending thousands with the company.
I appreciate everyones help so far guys, thankyou!


----------



## Dayz (Aug 28, 2012)

Apart from all the obvious when looking for any new car (check underside condition, cold start, oil pressure etc) - If you find one that is modified, confirm as much of those parts being on the car as possible, its mentioned above about getting reciepts and checking with the reputable builder, but check yourself too, going around the car ticking off the spec list if it's a long one :thumbsup:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Check for all supporting mods on the high power cars, such as fuelling, cooling, oil mods etc.

If you do decide to buy a Stage 1 car, then the standard Ceramic R33 Turbos should not be running over 1 bar.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Speak to jm imports and newera and check the for sale section


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Oh. And turrets


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/192170-stunning-r33-gtr-great-spec-car-thousands-spent.html


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

majestic said:


> Good advice Chris, but still say a 32.


True but not everyone has seen the light, yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Haha there seems to be a bias towards a 32. The purist choice I imagine?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Jay coupe said:


> Haha there seems to be a bias towards a 32. The purist choice I imagine?


Don't be swayed. The 33 is a great car. Easier to get bits for, better looking IMHO, nicer interior and just feels a bit more modern. 

I love mine and wouldn't swap it for a 32 of any spec.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I prefer the R32 to drive, but I found the R33 has the best of both, comfort and driving experience.

I.E. To me the R33 is right in the middle of a R32 and a R34, it has almost the luxury ride of a R34, and at the same time, almost the rawness of the R32.

In fairness, it it closer to the R32 in terms of rawness than the comfort of the R34.

Different people want different things from a car afterall, and the OP's original post didn't even mention the R32, he wanted advice on the R33 lol!

Amar, that Silver R33 of yours is so cheap for the Spec!


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Another vote here for the R33. I wouldn't trade mine for anything (although I'm always looking to add to the stable!). If you have the time talk with Newera about finding exactly what you want. Miguel and Matt have taken great care of me.


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks guys. I think ill keep an eye out for a purple or white one with around the 500hp mark with all the correct bits that you guys have recommended to me. I will be looking to purchase around new year time as that will give me plenty oppertunity to look at diffrent cars that become available between now and then. More importantly I can add more money to the fund!  
Id like to give a special thankyou to R322 who spent a good deal of his time yesterday in assisting me, much appreciated.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

No problem, let me know if you have any more questions.

It's a good idea waiting until January, as you will probably have a bigger selection of cars to choose from.

Also yes, get the car in the colour you want, Midnight Purple in real life looks very smart.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Have you seen mine ????


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Ive got pics of your car from Japfest years ago! Was reading your for sale ad too a while back. Absolutely stunning machine! Way out my price range though  what's next on the cards?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

yup a very rare car with 16 years of my ownership and pedigree !!!!

Well I have the R35 and I bought a summer toy which I am going to Supercharge! It weighs in at 1140kgs and has 240bhp stock, but with a Supercharger it will be 400+ bhp !!!
Front engined, gearbox in the middle and rear wheel drive, no super computers, a real drivers car !


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R322 said:


> I prefer the R32 to drive, but I found the R33 has the best of both, comfort and driving experience.
> 
> I.E. To me the R33 is right in the middle of a R32 and a R34, it has almost the luxury ride of a R34, and at the same time, almost the rawness of the R32.
> 
> ...


Yup, well anyone who knows about GTR's will know that a midnight Purple R33 is the best choice !!!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> and I bought a summer toy which I am going to Supercharge! It weighs in at 1140kgs and has 240bhp stock, but with a Supercharger it will be 400+ bhp !!!
> Front engined, gearbox in the middle and rear wheel drive, no super computers, a real drivers car !


All that just to mow your lawn !?!!


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Steve said:


> yup a very rare car with 16 years of my ownership and pedigree !!!!
> 
> Well I have the R35 and I bought a summer toy which I am going to Supercharge! It weighs in at 1140kgs and has 240bhp stock, but with a Supercharger it will be 400+ bhp !!!
> Front engined, gearbox in the middle and rear wheel drive, no super computers, a real drivers car !


Steve your crazy! I like it  I can only imagine how your new Gtr will turn out. Savage to say the least I expect.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Both the GTR's are savage - it's the Honda S2000 you gotta watch out for now !!!


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Steve said:


> Both the GTR's are savage - it's the Honda S2000 you gotta watch out for now !!!


Pics please


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

*Oh all right then !!!!*

Full Honda service history and only 28k miles from new !!!


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Sweet! Love them in yellow  ive s honda myself in the garage. Ej2 coupe with a b18 engine swap.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Had most of the range of Honda's Accord, Civics, my ol man even had the Legend !!!

The S is brilliant and I wonder why I never went for a lightweight, well balanced, stop on a sixpence, 240bhp (soon to be 400+) car before!!

Yellow is the only colour (except Red) for them !!


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Id have it in white if it were mine. Had a few civic vti's and a ek4 SIR and currently got the coupe b18. 
Hopefully in jan/feb ill be a Skyline owner too  hehe so excited!


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

My old Champ White Honda Integra DC2 was such a fun car!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, liked the Teggie too


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

The vtec engines are great fun indeed and sound awesome!
I tried to post a picture of my coupe but a message said I need to have a min of 15 posts to post a pic.Lol


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Even if you get a 500-600 bhp car, make sure the condition is good and rust free Strut Tops, Arches, Boot and Underneath.

Make sure all relevant paperwork is present for the High Spec cars.

My preference is a R32 GTR over the R33 GTR.

Buy the car you prefer, in the colour you like.

My advice is to buy on condition first.


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

I totally agree. No point buying a rusty rocket eh. 
Id like to think most Skyline owners are mature and honest enough to describe a car truely and not try to cover things up. 
This will be my largest purchase to date bar my house so I want to be 100% satisfied on what im getting, and if that means paying a pro some dosh and a crate of beer to come with me to view a car then be it.
Im also quite tempted to go with a reputable importer to source and supply a car for me that fits my spec. Although I have heard of horror stories of cars being brought over from Japan and being anything but as described, with the importer then taking nothing more to do with the customer and denying any wrong doing. That is obv the last thing I want.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Jay coupe said:


> I totally agree. No point buying a rusty rocket eh.
> Id like to think most Skyline owners are mature and honest enough to describe a car truely and not try to cover things up.
> This will be my largest purchase to date bar my house so I want to be 100% satisfied on what im getting, and if that means paying a pro some dosh and a crate of beer to come with me to view a car then be it.
> Im also quite tempted to go with a reputable importer to source and supply a car for me that fits my spec. Although I have heard of horror stories of cars being brought over from Japan and being anything but as described, with the importer then taking nothing more to do with the customer and denying any wrong doing. That is obv the last thing I want.



try newera i don't think you can go wrong with them


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

I have been talking with Matty from Newera as it happens 
I have heard alot of good things about Newera but never actually spoke to someone who has gone through the whole buying process with them.
Im a little nervy on this purchase, hence the thread! lol


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, I know Matty and Migual and they both helped me with some parts for my Nissan NISMO 350Z "S" Tune.

Don't buy from them LoL !!!! 

Save your dosh and buy my R33 !!! 

It's in this country and all ready to go !!

Mind you if a buyer really did come out of the woodwork for my car, God know what I would do !


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Steve even if I was lucky enough to own your car it would always be `Steves car` Id give a kidney to have your car but I havent that kind of money and more importantly the experience of keeping a car of that spec. It truely is a Beut! lol.

As an alternative idea you could give me it for xmas??


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, thank you for the compliment/s

Yes, she does have a healthy habit of a lot of TLC from me.

Don't celebrate Christmas so no present exchange!!! Sorry LOL


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Damb it! I`ll just need to ask Santa, he always comes up good when I leave mince pies out. Seriously if you are willing to half your price then ill happily take it


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah, and I if wanted to take £16k I could have sold it last year !!!!

Need a minimum of £18k to take her away


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

It is a fabulous and iconic car. I hope you get a buyer who can cherish it as you do mate.

Do you have a build up thread of it I can look at?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Well if I don't I won't be that sad as she looks lovely in the garage next to the R35 !!

LOL, The build thread started before this Forum started !

I have had her for 16 years and have 4 x A4 Box files of reciepts and pictures for her!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kociek said:


> try newera i don't think you can go wrong with them


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

i'll vote for JM then


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Steve said:


> Well if I don't I won't be that sad as she looks lovely in the garage next to the R35 !!
> 
> LOL, The build thread started before this Forum started !
> 
> I have had her for 16 years and have 4 x A4 Box files of reciepts and pictures for her!!


Thats dedication for you! Id think you would be truely heartbroken to see it go  I cant even let go of my poxy Honda! 

Would be a great read to see from beggining to how it stands now.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

what about Ronnie neilsens GTR ? R33 in purple


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Forgive my ignorance but I don't know who that is  can you link me to his build?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> what about Ronnie neilsens GTR ? R33 in purple


Think that would be to much for him too Jurgen !!

Steve


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


>




my bad jurgen and i apologize. not trying to start a war here. 

i did buy my r34-gtr from jm-imports and i couldn't be more happy with the hall processes, (was very smooth). every time i had a question jurgen was ready for answer and I'm quite sure wend anyone imports any car information from the importer is very important. 
bottom off line they provide me i really nice example and i got what i ask for and more. 

for i remake my line i think you can't go wrong with most off ours traders here (at least with the ones i deal with was good).


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/178316-r33-gtr-vspec-2-8-vcam.html


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kociek said:


> my bad jurgen and i apologize. not trying to start a war here.
> 
> i did buy my r34-gtr from jm-imports and i couldn't be more happy with the hall processes, (was very smooth). every time i had a question jurgen was ready for answer and I'm quite sure wend anyone imports any car information from the importer is very important.
> bottom off line they provide me i really nice example and i got what i ask for and more.
> ...


 I Thought my good mate from jersey forgot us lol


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


> I Thought my good mate from jersey forgot us lol



how can i forget the guy who supllied the BEST car of my life :smokin: 

as we spoke in the time is not easy to trust our own money to strangers (no money,no car,scammers) internet is a danger place i was lucky in trust on the right person for the job.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kociek said:


> how can i forget the guy who supllied the BEST car of my life :smokin:
> 
> as we spoke in the time is not easy to trust our own money to strangers (no money,no car,scammers) internet is a danger place i was lucky in trust on the right person for the job.


was a great trip too , was even personally delivered via road and ferry ;-)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm sure Steves is a lovely car but you'd have a lot more fun buying a 10k car and treating yourself to 8k worth of bits IMHO


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Yeah you are probably right dude.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> I'm sure Steves is a lovely car but you'd have a lot more fun buying a 10k car and treating yourself to 8k worth of bits IMHO




8k is not that much on any gtr!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

kociek said:


> 8k is not that much on any gtr!


LOL, that is true as I say I have spent at least the cost of the car again so I reckon all in all about £120k !!!


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Steve said:


> LOL, that is true as I say I have spent at least the cost of the car again so I reckon all in all about £120k !!!


Frikin hell!! What am I getting myself in to?? Hopefully a world of ultimate motor owning pleasure.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jay coupe said:


> Frikin hell!! What am I getting myself in to?? Hopefully a world of ultimate motor owning pleasure.


a black hole for money !!! Mind you that is only £60k over 16 years !! LOL


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

kociek said:


> 8k is not that much on any gtr!


8k will go along way with tuning imo

at least a 550 hp car on decent suspension and maybe brakes..depending how you buy..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Set of AP brakes, calipers, pads, braded hoese, disc's £3.6k AND THAT'S ONLY THE FRONTS !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

do brakes and suspension first, then you can start on the expensive stuff LOL


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve said:


> Set of AP brakes, calipers, pads, braded hoese, disc's £3.6k AND THAT'S ONLY THE FRONTS !!!


and thats brand new. Bit of research and patience and you'll get used ones for just over 1k.
My thread says all you need to know about picking up bargains


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Steve said:


> Yup, well anyone who knows about GTR's will know that a midnight Purple R33 is the best choice !!!!



I agree maybe because I own one though


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> and thats brand new. Bit of research and patience and you'll get used ones for just over 1k.
> My thread says all you need to know about picking up bargains


and that is why my car is a one off spacial (and expensive) as there are NO second hands parts on it !!

also, would you put an unknown second hand set of brakes on your GTR ?

Might as well buy some remoulds !

Never skimp on brakes and tyres, they could save your life


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve said:


> and that is why my car is a one off spacial (and expensive) as there are NO second hands parts on it !!
> 
> also, would you put an unknown second hand set of brakes on your GTR ?
> 
> ...


Don't be silly. What is the difference between a set of brakes inspected by a mechanic and your brakes that are x number of years old. They've both got xx number of miles on them, they're both prone to seals wearing, sticking. If anything your brakes which have been through countless heat cycles on track are more of a liability than a set of brakes that have only seen normal road conditions.

I've had my lethal Alcons on my car which I paid less than 1k for and I haven't died once!

Mike


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Mike hi

What I guess I was implying is that not everyone will buy a good named and branded make of brake like what you have done and bought Alcons (the Rolls Royceof brakes in my opinion and what I have on the R35) 

The main difference is - I know my brakes, as I know every nut and bolt on the car, so I know exactly how many heat cycles, how much meat is left on the disc etc. There is a huge difference between knowing them from new and buying from second hand from flea bay etc.

I am just trying to help protect the innocent here who are asking for advice from us older, hopefully wiser monkeys!! 

I went through 3 set of different manufactures brake kits on my 33 before I got the ones I want, need and trust, and there is a lot to be said for that last word TRUST. 
I know that my brakes will stop me as effectively and efficiently from cold early in the morning as they will doing lap after lap on a circuit and then on the drive home, that is what you pay top dollar for!

Also, put in a good quality 5.1 brake fluid.


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow now we are getting technical  I like it! 

As for the spending on parts and upgrades ive no intention and never have had on skimping on things like tyres and brakes. I know its just a toy car to you guys, but even my little Honda wears the best rubber I can afford. As for brakes........well lets just say its not a GTR but they certainly stop me sharpish 

Im completley open to the advice, opinions and experiences you guys can give me on GTR ownership and appreciate all your help  Ive even had people pm me with advice on what to look for in a GTR ect ect. This to me is something ive never experienced on other forums, where people are willing to assist and share knowledge based on thier own experience to help someone such as myself looking to start out in GTR ownership.

Maturity is probably the word im looking for! 

Once again, thankyou guys for all your help so far.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Where in the country are you? 

Yes, we are a friendly lot, and there are a lot of different views as you would get from asking lots of different people the same question. We usually fight amongst ourselves!! LOL


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Im in Inverness Steve. The way the weather has been the past few days I might aswell be in the Arctic as we had about and inch of snow yesterday!


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

Steve said:


> Set of AP brakes, calipers, pads, braded hoese, disc's £3.6k AND THAT'S ONLY THE FRONTS !!!


****ing hell Steve that's enough, as I was saying depending on how you buy! 
I would only buy second hand brakes if I could inspect first! 

8k goes along way in the tuning world if spent wisely! 

Anyway, time for some dinner and a cuppa! 

Regards Rich


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Jay coupe said:


> Im in Inverness Steve. The way the weather has been the past few days I might aswell be in the Arctic as we had about and inch of snow yesterday!


ah serves you right for being North of Watford LOL

So no chance of popping round for a cuppa then (or a wee dram !)


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol thankyou for the offer  If I were local id certainly pop round and say hey.
If I did, id bug you to take me a blast in the Beut though lol

I cover the whole UK from the Orkneys to Cornwall for my company and am always up and down places so there is a chance I may be nearby somewhen, in which case id certainly be by for a wee dram


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

We are in Berkshire, so let us know if you are passing


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Did you say you saw BEUT at Japfest ?

Do you have any vid of any Track action ?


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Steve said:


> We are in Berkshire, so let us know if you are passing


Im occasionaly at Bristol for work (in fact I may even be there next week) thats not too far from you I think. 
Unfortunatly no I dont have any video  but your car always sticks in my mind because of the plate


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Think you may need to get map - Bristol is about 100 miles West of me along the M4 ! but hey that's closer than Scotland !!!


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Lol I know it is, but when you do the sort of miles I do a year 100miles is nothing. Infact I done more than that today and the same the day before!


----------



## Dough75 (May 10, 2012)

Jay coupe said:


> I have been talking with Matty from Newera as it happens
> I have heard alot of good things about Newera but never actually spoke to someone who has gone through the whole buying process with them.
> Im a little nervy on this purchase, hence the thread! lol


I went through the whole process with Newera and could not have asked for anything more from them. It was honestly a pleasure to deal we them and I now consider them friends (even though I'm a crappy friend who doesn't ever write... Hi Miguel!). If you ever want to discuss or take a look at the quality of car they provide, send me a private message. I'm in the Aberdeen area so not to terribly far.


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Will you be at japfest next year Steve?


----------



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

hey there evefyone im new to this but this psot has kept me amused for 5 minutes or so 
to jay im in the same boat as you looking for a r33 gtr around £10,000 in white so hopefully be able to help eachother some where along the line. I've been researching for few months now looking at dealers importers, sva seem to have the most cars that looks wise seem the best buy but the feedback ive read about them has put me off! not to say its all true but just a word of advice.
it seems in my opinion that the best way for guys like me and you to get the best for our money is off enthusiasts from groups like this, as the price seems to be alot cheaper than an imort for what you get and at least, hopefully, there will be some solid history and receipts to back up what we are about to buy.
anyway thats my first post out of the way,


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Hope this buyer guide helps: R33 GT-R buyers guide


----------



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

cheers just had a read through, common sense tbf in the most part just obviously have to look a bit deeper if going for a modified car


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

SVA reviews scared me off too. They have an almost stock midnight purple 33 in @£10495 but im finding it very difficult to trust these guys after the reviews ive read about tbh. Harlow jap autos and newera seem to be the way to go when importing a car. There is a white 33 in the trade section that looks like a nice example. I also seen on PH a silver 33 @£9500 450hp and well looked after by a gtr technician.


----------



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

yes i've looked at both those cars they do look nice. i just need to get the bike sold before can get one  i assume hja must be getting more stock in soon i think they have sold the majority of their stock


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

Use Jurgen at Jm-Imports have had x2 Evos from him (his uk services and prep are second to none).

Check his Facebook page for updates he has a Midnight purple R33 GTR due in soon.


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

Jay coupe said:


> I have been talking with Matty from Newera as it happens
> I have heard alot of good things about Newera but never actually spoke to someone who has gone through the whole buying process with them.
> Im a little nervy on this purchase, hence the thread! lol


Up your budget & go with Newera. They will source you a great car but not for 10K. I'm sure some of the others like JM Imports or Harlow are also good. I have 1st hand exp. with Miguel & Matt. They are very good !
Also be prepared for years of happy big spending to get a GTR to Your spec ! And also as some others have said, don't skimp or try do things on the cheap. In my experience it's not really wise.
KM


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

£10k wouldnt get you the type of gtr we deal in

You need to up it a little (it wouldnt buy a 32 either)

Sourced some amazing 33s lately

If you wish to go ahead just let me know


----------



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

now having a read up of newera, i understand what your saying about doing things cheap never been my style if your going to do something do it properly and do it once!
however i really don't want to if i can help it spend too much more than 10k to start with, though as with everything if the right one was available for a bit more i would probably stretch


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

kieren75 said:


> now having a read up of newera, i understand what your saying about doing things cheap never been my style if your going to do something do it properly and do it once!
> however i really don't want to if i can help it spend too much more than 10k to start with, though as with everything if the right one was available for a bit more i would probably stretch


the way we operate is that each car is handpicked and sourced for the customer.

The examples we bring over have very high quality parts on.

For example some R33s we have sourced recently the bodykit and some other parts would be the cost of the car again if bought new. 

The main thing we look for is rust free, genuinely owned, quality cars. 

Despite the huge myths these are very hard to find (esp on GTRs)

hence why we take a great deal of time talking to those who place the order to understand what type of GT-R they are looking for and what it will be used for etc.

we do not go near big powered cars

hope that helps.


----------



## stehub (Nov 16, 2005)

kieren75 said:


> now having a read up of newera, i understand what your saying about doing things cheap never been my style if your going to do something do it properly and do it once!
> however i really don't want to if i can help it spend too much more than 10k to start with, though as with everything if the right one was available for a bit more i would probably stretch


Try JM mate cars are top quality take a look at some of the cars that they have supplied on here.

Apparently not possible for the budget for example Lewis R34 GTR. 

Don't be fooled by the marketing .

If your wanting a low km GTR ie sub 35k miles then, Yes sure these will Command a premium.

JM-Imports - Japanese used cars - Used Japanese car imports direct from Japanese auctions and dealers - Based In North East Newcastle

They have office in Japan and most importantly they have a proper garage in Uk that preps cars (which others don't).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Its possible to buy a 33 and import it for £10k but not for the grade we deal in i am afraid, just being totally realistic. our fee per car is £500, so if you think we make thousands then you don't really understand our business model.

we have a japan operation that is our own, not an agents.

R34s are a different type of car, and again - demand a premium depending on a variety of things, length of shaken, miles etc time of year, tend to deal in vspec2s (see gallery of the one we have just sourced for a customer) 

Our cars are prepared & inspected upon arrival by Ron at RK tuning - so they are prepared to both ours and Ron's very high standards being a hugely respected GT-R tuner.

Any car is possible to source for an appropriate budget, and £10k would get a 33 imported.

we just cannot source the type of 33 we wish to supply for a budget of £10k it really is that simple, and we advise people on near on a weekly basis to look at alternatives to us if the budget is not possible. its just being realistic on what is expected from the customer that's all.


----------



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

cheers there seems to be 3 dealers then to look at regarding importing that seem reliable. how do you know for sure though if you do
import that you are getting everything as told, are there any guarantees?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kieren75 said:


> cheers there seems to be 3 dealers then to look at regarding importing that seem reliable. how do you know for sure though if you do
> import that you are getting everything as told, are there any guarantees?


give us a shout if you need anything mate , we offer 3 months warranty with our cars..

have a look through our album in Facebook if you get time..


https://www.facebook.com/pages/JM-Imports/113721402065759?ref=hl


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Jm-Imports said:


> give us a shout if you need anything mate , we offer 3 months warranty with our cars..
> 
> have a look through our album in Facebook if you get time..
> 
> ...


Jurgen your online Japanese auction website is only showing bikes?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Saifskyline said:


> Jurgen your online Japanese auction website is only showing bikes?


Japan holiday at moment ;-):bawling:


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Jm-Imports said:


> Japan holiday at moment ;-):bawling:


 :lamer:


----------



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

looking at the cars jm imports have sold recently and they look impressive maybe i will speak to them further


----------



## Jay coupe (Nov 16, 2013)

Check out newera sold cars!!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

matty32 said:


> we do not go near big powered cars


Out of interest Matty, what is the highest power car you would look at supplying?


----------



## kieren75 (Nov 20, 2013)

what sort of money should i be looking at then matty32?


----------

